# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Blaarziekten - Artikel

## Luuss0404



----------


## Luuss0404

*De auto-immuunblaarziekten Pemphigus en Pemfigoïd*
Pemphigus en Pemfigoïd vormen een groep zeldzame ziekten van huid- en/of slijmvliezen. Ze zijn niet erfelijk en niet besmettelijk.
De ziekten worden veroorzaakt door een verstoring van het immuunsysteem. Ons immuunsysteem beschermt ons tegen allerlei 'indringers' zoals bacteriën en virussen. Het ontwikkelt antistoffen, die deze indringers aanvallen en proberen te vernietigen om ons zo gezond mogelijk te houden.
Soms richt het immuunsysteem zich tegen ons eigen lichaam, in dit geval de huid en/of slijmvliezen. De benaming is dan ook auto-immuunziekte. Bij Pemphigus en Pemfigoïd maakt het immuunsysteem antistoffen tegen specifieke celbindings-eiwitten in de huid. Dit maakt dat huidcellen minder goed aan elkaar hechten en het contact tussen cellen verloren gaat. Met als resultaat blaarvorming. De oorzaak van dit alles is (nog) onbekend. Men weet niet waarom bepaalde mensen het wel of niet krijgen. Er is geen bewezen risico voor het krijgen van andere auto-immuunziekten (al komt het wel voor dat een patiënt meer auto-immuunziekten tegelijk heeft). De ziekten kunnen niet worden genezen. Wel kunnen ze in de meeste gevallen (ongeveer 90%) onder controle gebracht worden met de juiste medicatie; dit wordt remissie genoemd.

*Pemphigus*
De 3 belangrijkste vormen van Pemphigus zijn: Pemphigus Vulgaris, Pemphigus Foliaceus en Paraneoplastische Pemphigus.
De ziekte wordt meestal geconstateerd bij mensen tussen 40 en 60 jaar, maar ook bij jongeren en zelfs bij kinderen kan Pemphigus optreden..
*Pemphigus Vulgaris (PV)* is de meest voorkomende vorm (vulgaris betekent gewoon). PV begint in de regel op de slijmvliezen in de mond met blaren en kapotte plekken. Ook in de slokdarm of op de stembanden kunnen blaren ontstaan. Tijdens het verloop van de ziekte kunnen overal op de huid en in het slijmvlies van de vagina blaren tot ontwikkeling komen. De blaren zijn pijnlijk, gaan gemakkelijk stuk en genezen zonder behandeling niet of heel moeilijk. Ze lijken op brandblaren. Er is risico van infectie door het ontbreken van de opperhuid. Vroeger, toen er nog geen behandeling bestond, overleed 90% van de patiënten. Tegenwoordig overlijdt 5 tot 15% van de patiënten ten gevolge van de bijwerkingen van de medicijnen. Corticosteroïden, direct na de diagnose in voldoende hoeveelheid voorgeschreven, moeten de ziekte onder controle brengen. In de regel wordt ook een immunosuppressivum (Azathioprine, Cyclophosphamide of Mycophenolaat mofetil/ Mycofenolzuur) voorgeschreven. Daarnaast wordt PV behandeld met HIVIG en Rituximab. Soms wordt een tetracycline mondspoeling gebruikt. Ziekenhuisopname kan nodig zijn, bijvoorbeeld in het geval van veel en grote wonden. Of bij hoge dosering medicijnen om de bijwerkingen onder controle te houden.
Foto's hier http://www.dermis.net/dermisroot/en/29511/diagnose.htm
_Pemphigus Foliaceus (PF)_ kenmerkt zich door korsten en tere blaartjes, meestal eerst op het gezicht en de schedel. Later vaak ook op de rug en borst. De mond blijft bij PF gespaard. De blaarvorming ontstaat minder diep in de huid dan bij PV en kan een gevoel van jeuk geven. Daardoor blijven er meestal alleen korsten over zonder zichtbare blaarvorming. Het overlijdensrisico bij PF is klein. De behandeling van PF is meestal dezelfde als die van PV.
Foto's hier http://www.dermis.net/dermisroot/en/29751/diagnose.htm
*Paraneoplastische Pemphigus (PNP)* komt het minst voor. Het is de ernstigste vorm van Pemphigus. Mensen met PNP hebben vaak ergens in het lichaam een tumor. PNP uit zich in pijnlijke, open plekken op de lippen en in de mond, waarbij soms ook het maag-darmkanaal en de slijmvliezen van de longen zijn aangedaan. PNP is moeilijk te behandelen en het overlijdensrisico is groot.

*Pemfigoïd*
De diagnose Pemfigoïd wordt gesteld bij 1 op de 100.000 mensen per jaar. BP begint vaak op oudere leeftijd, MMP meer bij jonge mensen en mensen van middelbare leeftijd. LAD komt bij kinderen en volwassenen voor. EBA is heel zeldzaam.
*Bulleus Pemfigoïd (BP)* wordt door sommige mensen nog Parapemphigus genoemd. Er ontstaan vaak vaste blaren die niet snel breken en een enkele keer ontstaan er alleen jeukende, rode bulten. Soms zijn de slijmvliezen in de mond of de neus ook aangedaan. Veel mensen met BP hebben last van een bijna onverdraaglijke jeuk en krabben hun huid kapot. In verband met het risico van infectie is goede wondverzorging belangrijk. BP wordt in de regel behandeld met corticosteroïden én een immunosuppresivum (Azathioprine, Cyclophosphamide of Mycophenolaat mofetil/ Mycofenolzuur). Corticosteroïden kunnen in tabletvorm gegeven worden, maar er is ook een mogelijkheid om de huid over het hele lichaam volgens een bepaald schema in te smeren met een corticosteroïdcrème.
Het antibioticum Doxycycline, gecombineerd met Nicotinamide (vitamine B3), wordt ook gebruikt voor BP. Bij ernstige vormen van BP kan ziekenhuisopname nodig zijn.
Foto's hier http://www.dermis.net/dermisroot/en/29935/diagnose.htm
*Herpes Gestationes (HG)* is een vorm van BP, die alleen bij zwangere vrouwen voorkomt. Meestal verdwijnt de ziekte na de zwangerschap om soms bij een volgende zwangerschap terug te komen. Wanneer de ziekte na de zwangerschap niet verdwijnt, spreken we van BP.
HG kan worden behandeld met corticosteroïden.
*Lineaire IgA Dermatose (LAD)* wordt in de regel gekenmerkt door jeukende rode plekken met gegroepeerde trossen van blaren. Soms ontstaan ook blaren op de slijmvliezen van de mond of in de neus. LAD wordt meestal behandeld met het antibioticum Dapson en soms ook met corticosteroïden.
Foto's hier http://www.dermis.net/dermisroot/en/30140/diagnose.htm
*Slijmvlies Pemfigoïd (MMP)*: de afkorting volgt de Engelse benaming Mucous Membrane Pemphigoid. Het wordt ook wel Cicatricieel Pemfigoïd (CP) genoemd. MMP geeft afwijkingen die op alle slijmvliezen kunnen voorkomen (mond, neus, oogleden, keel, slokdarm en geslachtsorganen). De blaarvorming kan littekens geven, die kunnen leiden tot vernauwing of verstopping van de slokdarm. Wanneer de slijmvliezen van de ogen zijn aangedaan, kan dit uiteindelijk blindheid veroorzaken. Af en toe kunnen huidaandoeningen voorkomen, bestaande uit kleine blaren, die vaak snel genezen. Medicatie voor MMP bestaat in de regel uit corticosteroïden en het immunosuppressivum Cyclophosphamide. Het is belangrijk de ziekte snel onder controle te krijgen om littekenvorming zo veel mogelijk te voorkomen. 
*Epidermolysis Bullosa Acquisita (EBA)* komt in de eerste plaats op de huid voor, maar kan ook de slijmvliezen aantasten. De meest gewone dingen (bijvoorbeeld het dragen van kleding) en bewegingen kunnen de huid beschadigen, waardoor vorming van grote, vloeistofrijke blaren ontstaat. Periodes met blaarvorming en flinke jeuk wisselen af met rustiger perioden. Dit is de klassieke vorm van EBA. De chronische huidaandoeningen zijn hinderlijk en pijnlijk bij normale activiteiten en zijn door de tere huid erg lastig te verzorgen of te verbinden.
Er zijn er veel varianten, die van patiënt tot patiënt kunnen verschillen. Daardoor ook vindt de ene patiënt baat bij een bepaalde behandeling, terwijl diezelfde behandeling voor een ander geen gewenst effect heeft.
Patiënten met huidafwijkingen, die lijken op BP of LAD, reageren beter op behandeling dan patiënten met de klassieke vorm van EBA.
EBA wordt behandeld met corticosteroïden en immunosuppressiva. Ook HIVIG wordt gebruikt.

*Diagnose*
Pemphigus en Pemfigoïd komen zo weinig voor, dat artsen en specialisten bij een huidaandoening vaak niet denken aan deze ziekten. Niet zelden duurt het lang voor de juiste diagnose wordt gesteld. Dit geeft dan sterk verergerde klachten. Het is geen uitzondering dat mensen bijna niet meer kunnen eten door een kapotte mond of dat zij elke ochtend hun bed moeten verschonen omdat alles onder het bloed of wondvocht zit. Blaren op het lichaam, hoofd of in mond, schaamstreek geven als verschijnsel een eerste aanwijzing voor de mogelijkheid van Pemphigus of Pemfigoïd. Dan worden stukjes huid weggenomen voor onderzoek onder de microscoop en/of met een immunofluorescentietest. Ook kan bloed worden onderzocht en wel op het vóórkomen van antistoffen. De meest betrouwbare bloedtest is de ELISA test. Aan de hand van de uitkomsten van het huid- en bloedonderzoek kan vastgesteld worden om welke vorm van Pemphigus of Pemfigoïd het gaat. Bij sommige mensen wordt tijdens het verloop van de ziekte de diagnose bijgesteld, b.v. de diagnose Bulleus Pemfigoïd wordt bijgesteld in Lineaire IgA Dermatose.

_(Bron: pemphigus.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*De auto-immuunblaarziekten Pemphigus en Pemfigoïd*
*Behandeling van Pemphigus en Pemfigoïd*
De behandeling begint na de diagnose. Soms wordt al bij sterk vermoeden van Pemphigus of Pemfigoïd gestart met medicijnen, nog voor de uitslag van het gerichte onderzoek bekend is.
In de meeste gevallen vindt behandeling gewoon thuis plaats. Soms worden mensen opgenomen. Dan gaat het vaak om goede verzorging van wonden of om directe controle van bijwerkingen van medicijnen. Het doel van de behandeling is de ziekte onder controle te brengen. Er is sprake van 'onder controle' wanneer aanwezige blaren en /of open plekken genezen en er - bijna - geen nieuwe meer bijkomen. De duur van dit proces verschilt per persoon.
Er worden voor P&P verschillende medicijnen gebruikt. Niet alle medicijnen werken voor iedereen. Ook komt het voor dat iemand bepaalde medicijnen niet verdraagt. Daarom moet de behandeling altijd op de persoon afgestemd worden. Dus kan het even duren voor de artsen een effectieve combinatie van medicijnen hebben gevonden. Op de pagina's Pemphigus en Pemfigoïd is aangegeven welke medicijnen per ziekte worden gebruikt. Op de pagina Medicijnen worden de medicijnen zelf besproken.
Corticosteroïd-tabletten, vaak Prednisolon, worden het meest voorgeschreven. Ze zijn direct effectief en kunnen snel tot controle leiden. Soms aarzelen artsen om dit middel voor te schrijven in verband met de bijwerkingen. Behandeling zónder deze tabletten is niet altijd effectief. Het kan leiden tot sterk verergerende klachten. Vooral bij PV kunnen die heel ernstig zijn.
Naast corticosteroïden wordt vrijwel altijd een immunosuppressivum voorgeschreven. Zo'n middel versterkt de werking van corticosteroïden, zodat de dosering hiervan verlaagd kan worden. Ze worden dan ook steroïdsparend genoemd. De bijwerkingen ervan worden als minder ernstig beschouwd dan die van corticosteroïden.
Veel voorgeschreven immunosuppressiva zijn azathioprine (Imuran®), mycophenolaat mofetil (Cellcept®), mycofenolzuur (Myfortic®), Diafenylsulfon (Dapson®), Cyclophosphamide (Endoxan®).
Ook worden wel antibiotica gebruikt zoals Doxycycline met Niacinamide (vitamine B3).
Wanneer de ziekte onder controle is, kan begonnen worden met het afbouwen, het geleidelijk verminderen van het gebruik van de corticosteroïd-tabletten. Wanneer er een jaar lang nadat men gestopt is met het gebruik ervan, geen ziekte-activiteit is geweest, kan ook met de immunosuppressiva worden gestopt. Men hoeft dan meestal ook niet meer naar de dermatoloog te gaan, tenzij de ziekte opvlamt.
Sommige mensen moeten altijd een (lage) dosis medicijnen blijven gebruiken om de ziekte onder controle te houden. Dit heet een onderhoudsdosis. Deze mensen moeten voor controle, bijvoorbeeld eens per 3 maanden, naar hun behandelende arts.
Bij veel patiënten blijft de ziekte, al dan niet met medicijnen, onder controle. Je bent dan 'in remissie'. Er blijft altijd een mogelijkheid dat de ziekte terugkeert.
Aangedane huidplekken kunnen worden behandeld met clobesatolcrème of -zalf (Dermovate®). Wanneer de mond is aangedaan kan een mondspoeling met Tetracycline of Clobesatol gebruikt worden.
Mensen met Bulleus Pemfigoïd, die corticosteroïd-tabletten slecht verdragen, kunnen de huid met Dermovate crème insmeren. De crème moet volgens een bepaald schema over het gehele lichaam aangebracht worden. Hij wordt via de huid in het bloed opgenomen.
Wanneer geen van bovenstaande behandelingen afdoende is, dan kunnen Rituximab (Mabthera®) en/of (H)IVIG: (Humaan) Intraveneuze Immunoglobuline worden toegediend. Voor beide middelen betreft het een infuus, in eerste instantie in een ziekenhuis.
Af en toe wordt Humira voorgeschreven. Over de werking daarvan is nog weinig met zekerheid te zeggen.
In speciale situaties worden een enkele keer Dexamethason-pulskuren gegeven
In het buitenland worden soms nog andere, deels nieuwe behandelmethoden toegepast. In het artikel "Advances in Pemphigus Therapy" (een link staat onder Documentatie - medisch) wordt hierover verteld.
Het is niet aangetoond dat behandeling met alternatieve medicijnen effectief is bij Pemphigus en Pemfigoïd. Wel kan deze helpen om eventuele bijwerkingen van medicijnen te verminderen.
Aanbevolen wordt producten met Echinacea, Aphanizomenon flos-aquae en Spirulina platensis te vermijden.

*Medicijnen*
Werking, dosering, bijzonderheden mogelijke bijwerkingen van de verschillende medicijnen staan op http://www.pemphigus.nl/behandeling/index.htm

*Verzorging van blaren en open plekken*
De verzorging van blaren en open plekken is belangrijk en wel om 2 redenen:
a. bevordering van de genezing van de plekken
b. voorkómen van infectie.
Het is een dagelijks terugkerend gebeuren, dat vooral in het begin van de ziekte best wat tijd kan kosten. Als je blaren of open plekken hebt, neem dan steeds overal zorgvuldig hygiëne in acht.
Als blaren niet op een plaats zitten, waar ze gemakkelijk stuk gaan, kunnen ze het beste heel worden gelaten. Zowel blaren als open plekken worden behandeld met een door de arts voorgeschreven zalf of crème, meestal Dermovate (Clobetasol) crème of zalf.
Open plekken moeten worden afgedekt en hiervoor is siliconen schuimverband geschikt, zoals Mepilex®. Dit soort verband kleeft niet aan het vochtige deel van de wond, maar hecht wel aan de intacte huid. Het is er in verschillende dikten, maten en vormen.
Bij het gebruik van dit type verband zijn pleisters overbodig. Die zouden de huid verder kunnen beschadigen. Het verband kan zo nodig op zijn plaats worden gehouden door aansluitende kleding of elastisch buisverband. Buisverband is er in diverse maten en soorten.
Soms knelt of schuurt kleding op een open plek of blaar. Ook kunnen blaren ontstaan door knellen of schuren, niet alleen door kleding maar ook door bijvoorbeeld je autogordel.
In Op de blaren zitten staan een paar praktische voorbeelden hoe je dit kunt voorkomen: inlegkruisjes onder schouderbandjes, bij knellende kousen korte met lange afwisselen of kniekousjes met pantys, ondergoed binnenstebuiten dragen om minder last te hebben van de naadjes. Voor de autogordel: van een paar lapjes stof, een stukje schuimrubber en klittenband kun je een autogordelkussentje maken.
Mensen met korsten op de hoofdhuid krijgen soms een speciale shampoo voorgeschreven.
Blaren in de mond gaan snel kapot. De open plekken kunnen worden behandeld met Tetracycline mondspoeling. Neem altijd een goede mondhygiëne in acht. Wanneer er bacteriën in de mond achterblijven, kan dit genezing van kapotte blaren vertragen. Poets en reinig grondig, liefst tweemaal per dag. Als poetsen moeilijk wordt door de pijn, koop dan een zachte kindertandenborstel en blijf zo goed mogelijk poetsen. Als dit echt niet meer gaat, spoel dan in elk geval met een alcoholvrije tandspoeling.
Ga kort na de diagnose wat vaker naar de tandarts en de mondhygiëniste. Vertel ze over je ziekte en vraag of ze je mond voorzichtig behandelen. Een mondhygiënische behandeling kan ook met de hand gedaan worden.
Ook wanneer de ziekte onder controle is, ontstaan soms blaartjes of jeukende plekjes. Aangeraden wordt deze in te smeren met een corticosteroïd zalf of crème, opdat ze zo snel mogelijk genezen. Bij veel mensen zijn deze plekken binnen enkele dagen genezen. Mochten ze niet genezen of juist groter worden, dan is het verstandig direct de arts te raadplegen.
In de regel worden de speciale verbandmiddelen door de zorgverzekering vergoed, wanneer ze door de arts worden voorgeschreven. Soms moet daar wat extra moeite voor gedaan worden.
Bij het Centrum voor Blaarziekten van het UMCG is specifieke kennis aanwezig over wondverzorging en speciale verbandmiddelen. De coördinator van het Netwerk kan u het emailadres van de verpleegkundig consulent geven (stuur een berichtje via contact).

*Leven met Pemphigus of Pemfigoïd*
Het dagelijks leven kan flink beïnvloed worden door de ziekte, zeker kort na de diagnose. Het kost tijd om te verwerken dat je een onbekende, chronische ziekte hebt. Sommige mensen proberen het eerst te ontkennen, anderen worden boos of verdrietig, het lijkt op een rouwproces.
Verzorging van blaren en open plekken kost ook tijd en aandacht.
De bijwerkingen van de medicijnen kunnen je beperkingen opleveren in gewone dingen. Ook daar moet je mee leren omgaan.
Uitleggen wat je precies mankeert aan familie, vrienden en collega's kan soms heel moeilijk zijn, want niemand heeft ooit van de ziekte gehoord en mensen staan vaak klaar met allerlei advies, waar je niets mee kunt.
Veel patiënten voelen zich onverklaarbaar moe en daardoor belemmerd in hun doen en laten.
Prednisolon kan stemmingswisselingen veroorzaken, zodat je soms depressief wordt en weinig kunt verdragen van anderen. Maar door Prednisolon kun je ook heel veel energie krijgen en ineens allerlei klussen gaan aanpakken. In beide gevallen kunnen problemen met slapen ontstaan.
Wanneer je naaste omgeving begrijpt wat je doormaakt, is dat een hele steun. Soms kun je ook baat hebben bij contacten met medepatiënten.
Lukt het je niet om alle veranderingen te hanteren, zoek dan professionele hulp bij een maatschappelijk werker of een psychotherapeut.
Lees hier een presentatie over het omgaan met veranderingen in je leven.
Het is niet helemaal duidelijk wat de invloed van stress op de ziekte is. Bij sommige mensen heeft stress nadelige invloed op hun ziekte, bij anderen weer niet. In het algemeen is het verstandig om stress zo veel mogelijk te vermijden.

_(Bron: pemphigus.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*De auto-immuunblaarziekten Pemphigus en Pemfigoïd*
*Leven met Pemphigus of Pemfigoïd*
Er ontstaat een verhoogde gevoeligheid voor infecties door het gebruik van de medicijnen, met name Prednisolon. Zeker wanneer je hogere doses slikt, is het aan te bevelen om uit de buurt te blijven van zieke en verkouden mensen. Verder moet je goed opletten op je hygiëne en vooral oppassen bij het gebruik van gemeenschappelijk sanitair.
Haal ieder jaar een griepprik!
Wat betreft je vooruitzichten: er zijn patiënten, die geen dag van hun werk hebben hoeven te verzuimen. Anderen moeten tijdelijk gas terugnemen en weer anderen moeten hun leven aanpassen door de gevolgen van de ziekte en/of de (bijwerkingen van) de medicijnen.
Iedereen reageert anders op de ziekte en de medicijnen, maar veel mensen bereiken een zodanige remissie, dat ze gewoon kunnen leven, eventueel met wat aanpassingen in hun programma.
Na een aantal jaren kan de ziekte weer opvlammen. Schakel dan meteen een arts in en laat een behandeling starten om de gevolgen zo beperkt mogelijk te houden.
Dan zijn er nog dingen die je zelf kunt doen. Door te bewegen en gezond te eten en drinken, kun je bijwerkingen van de corticosteroïden, zoals gewichtstoename, suikerziekte, spierzwakte, botontkalking, verhoging van de bloeddruk, beperken.
Bepaalde voedingsmiddelen kunnen de ziekte verergeren, maar dit is niet wetenschappelijk aangetoond. Dit zijn ui-achtigen (knoflook, prei, e.d.) selderij, mango, cashew noten, mosterd, thee (met looizuur). Het is de moeite waard eens te proberen wat het effect is, wanneer je ze laat staan.
Patiënten die door jeuk geplaagd worden, doen er verstandig aan te zorgen dat hun huid zo min mogelijk uitdroogt door zich niet vaker dan eenmaal per dag te wassen en de huid te behandelen met een goede huidolie. Overleg met de behandelend arts over toepassing van lotions is gewenst.
Goede mondverzorging is belangrijk voor mensen bij wie de mond is aangedaan. Bacteriën en tandplak kunnen wondjes verergeren. Vertel de tandarts wat je mankeert. Regelmatige controle door de tandarts en bezoek aan de mondhygiënist voorkomen grotere problemen.
Tenslotte, hoe vreemd het misschien ook lijkt, zoek afleiding. Ga op zoek naar leuke (ook nieuwe) activiteiten en contacten!

*Vaak gestelde vragen*
*Zijn Pemphigus en Pemfigoïd erfelijk of besmettelijk?* 
Nee, het zijn geen erfelijke of besmettelijke ziekten.
*Is er een oorzaak aan te wijzen voor mijn ziekte?*
Er is weinig over bekend, waarom iemand de ziekte krijgt.
Bepaald medicijngebruik, sommige voedingsmiddelen en stress worden wel eens in verband gebracht met de Pemphigus en Pemfigoïd. Dit is niet wetenschappelijk aangetoond.
*Wat kan ik doen om te voorkomen dat de ziekte weer opvlamt?*
De aanwijzingen van de behandelend arts opvolgen voor wat betreft medicijngebruik. Voor sommige mensen is het wenselijk een 'onderhoudsdosis' te blijven gebruiken, ook al is de ziekte onder controle.
Daarnaast is het verstandig om 'goed naar je lichaam te luisteren'. (Dit is overigens voor iedereen goed.)
*Kan ik blijven werken?*
Dat hangt af van de ernst van de ziekte en de last die men ondervindt van de bijwerkingen van de medicijnen.
*Moet ik mijn voeding aanpassen?*
Het is niet bewezen dat voeding van invloed is. Sommige mensen krijgen behoefte aan veel eten, wanneer ze Prednisolon slikken. Het is het beste om hieraan niet toe te geven.
Bijwerkingen van Prednisolon kunnen worden beperkt door gezond te eten, volgens de algemeen geldende regels voor gezonde voeding.
*Mag ik nog sporten?*
Ook door beweging kunnen de bijwerkingen van Prednisolon worden beperkt. Hoeveel beweging en wat voor soort is afhankelijk van een aantal factoren, zoals de ernst van de ziekte en je algemene gesteldheid.
*Moet ik nu wel of niet een griepprik halen?*
Een jaarlijkse griepprik is nodig. Omdat de weerstand onderdrukt is, kan het krijgen van griep ernstige gevolgen hebben. Het risico van ziek worden door de griepprik, weegt hier niet tegen op.
*Kan ik mijn haar nog verven?*
Het is verstandig een tere huid zoveel mogelijk te ontzien. Bij verschillende mensen heeft het gebruik van haarverf op basis van natuurlijke ingrediënten geen problemen veroorzaakt.
*Moet ik uit de zon blijven?*
Het is beter uit de zon te blijven, zeker wanneer je blaren en open plekken hebt. Zijn deze genezen, dan kun je geleidelijk aan, met beschermende kleding en heel goed ingesmeerd (met hoge factor), uitproberen hoe het gaat. Immunosuppressiva kunnen bij gebruik op lange termijn huidkanker veroorzaken. Laat verdachte plekjes aan de arts zien.
*Mag ik zwanger worden?*
Hiervoor kun je het beste je arts raadplegen. Mensen die immunosuppressiva slikken, wordt over het algemeen aangeraden te wachten met kinderen verwekken. Dit geldt voor vrouwen én voor mannen.
*Kan ik alternatieve geneesmiddelen gebruiken?*
Misschien kunnen deze helpen om de bijwerkingen van de medicijnen terug te dringen. Er zijn geen alternatieve medicijnen voor Pemphigus en Pemfigoïd.
Gebruik van alternatieve medicijnen, die de weerstand vergroten, wordt afgeraden.
*Vergoedt mijn zorgverzekering de behandeling?*
De 'gewone' medicatie wordt door de zorgverzekeringen vergoed. Voor bepaalde medicijnen, bijvoorbeeld HIVIG, moet toestemming worden gevraagd. Rituximab wordt niet vergoed. Als dit wordt toegediend, wordt het betaald door het ziekenhuis waarin de behandeling plaatsvindt.
De speciale verbandmiddelen worden in de regel vergoed, maar soms moet je er extra moeite voor doen.
*Is er een patiëntenvereniging, specifiek voor Pemphigus en Pemfigoïd?*
Er is een Nederlandstalig netwerk van patiënten voor mensen in België en Nederland. De gegevens vind je op deze website. 

_(Bron: pemphigus.nl)_

----------

